# wrist watches



## McEngr (Apr 10, 2012)

I was just reading the introduction to the SERM and Alan Williams makes reference to setting the wrist watch 5 minutes before each exam module ends. Are wrist watches generally allowed?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

Watches are allowed as long as the alarms are silent. They tend to get cranky about beeps every hour or if there are intermediate alarms set.


----------

